# HRV systems



## northern (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys, i need some assistance with HRV systems. Anyone know how many outlets/inlets does one floor need? Each room? Or is one in/out enough for the whole floor?

We have a bungalow style cottage that we want to add the HRV into, and it has a crawl space, and the main floor with 3 bedrooms. 

Any information on these HRV systems is appreciated.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 25, 2010)

I understand that adjustments on these are touchy.


----------



## northern (Apr 25, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> I understand that adjustments on these are touchy.



What exactly do you mean by adjustments? I thought it was a simple device. Sorry, im a newbie to these things.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 25, 2010)

northern said:


> I thought it was a simple device. Sorry, im a newbie to these things.


I thought so too.  
Look at some links to these things.  On at least one, differential air pressures needed to be fussed with.

Here's some generic stuff.
Heat recovery ventilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Skip the CLAIMS, the DESCRIPTION is the meat of this.
Heat recovery ventilating dehumidifier - Patent 5179998


----------

